# Caught some freshwater clams



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

So i went fishing today at a local lake with some of my friends and besides having an awesome time we caught a few fish, even better then that, every time we brought up the anker we had bunch of freshwater clams. i grabbed a several and was wondering if there is a safe way to acclimate them to my tank and if there are benefits to my 55 or a hospital tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, no benefits. In fact, unless your tank is a cesspit, they'll probably starve to death and rot. They otherwise don't do much of anything but sit there all day, unless you by some miracle actually manage to keep them happy and healthy enough for them to spawn, at which point their destructive, parasitic larvae will attack all of your fish.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Really????
would the Freshwater Mussels I almost bought online here...
http://www.livefish.com.au/tropicals/miscellaneous/freshwater-mussel-5cm.html
Do the same???


----------



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

Fishy Freak said:


> Really????
> would the Freshwater Mussels I almost bought online here...
> http://www.livefish.com.au/tropicals/miscellaneous/freshwater-mussel-5cm.html
> Do the same???


They look just like these and i figured the same Fishy Freak 

i had him in a hospital tank and was gonna leave him for a week or so before adding to community but nvm


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with Freshwater mussels and clams... However, if I had a saltwater tank, I would be sorely tempted to get a scallop. They are beautiful, though I don't know if they would be any better than your clams. Anyway, as has already been said, clams are virtually useless in a tank. They don't clean, and unless you want to spend money on filter feeder food, they'll starve, die, decompose, and pollute the tank water.  Nobody wants that...


----------



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

thanks you fishy gurus for saving me the trouble of finding out the hard way


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Also when clams die they release huge amounts of poisons and can cause die offs in your tanks.

Just a note dont release the clams you took home back into the water Cydia, same for you fishy, there arent many invert deseases but you dont want to risk introducing one that they may have picked up in a tank back into the wild, even if they were only in a hospital tank.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm you know those destructive zebra mussels that are wreaking havoc on the U.S water systems and even the Hoover Dam? Well I took a few from a local lake plus some wild snails that I have to admit where very pretty and they all survived, well the snails actually thrived, in a tiny plastic container that held a cup of water at most... It was cool until I left for camping and starved them to death.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

AFAIK there is no such thing as a freshwater clam. There are however many species of freshwater muscles. They make good eating I'll tell you that.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are plenty of freshwater clams. My local river has so many you could mistake them for gravel.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yup we catch them at my cabin for fun, ToS is right there are most deffinitely freshwater clams


----------



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

Thank you all for being so quick to reply 

The clams have been returned to the local lake and my 10G returns to being empty. i was thinking about making them a tank and keeping them alive for fun, i even got them food, but i figured i have too much on my plate as it is, and a DIY overflow project is kicking my butt.

Thank you all again


----------

